# Good legal place to get rabbits?



## hauntsmen (Sep 5, 2021)

Hey I always wanted to get a bit into hunting here in west Michigan. Funny enough I always wanted to try rabbit also...even funnier is that last christmas I got an air rifle as a gift...so yea...almost rabbit season. I would just like some info on where to get them. I dont know any farmers or anyone with land. I dont wanna trespass or get in trouble. I just need to know some spots around maybe Muskegon since I got a friend there or maybe Holton? Im just not sure where to go or legally allowed too.


Any help would be great on good locations or any advice on rabbit hunting would be great too. Thanks alot.


----------



## SteelSearchin (Apr 8, 2004)

hauntsmen said:


> Hey I always wanted to get a bit into hunting here in west Michigan. Funny enough I always wanted to try rabbit also...even funnier is that last christmas I got an air rifle as a gift...so yea...almost rabbit season. I would just like some info on where to get them. I dont know any farmers or anyone with land. I dont wanna trespass or get in trouble. I just need to know some spots around maybe Muskegon since I got a friend there or maybe Holton? Im just not sure where to go or legally allowed too.
> 
> 
> Any help would be great on good locations or any advice on rabbit hunting would be great too. Thanks alot.











Where to Hunt


Hunting Locations




www.michigan.gov


----------



## hauntsmen (Sep 5, 2021)

SteelSearchin said:


> Where to Hunt
> 
> 
> Hunting Locations
> ...


lol well that about sums it up. Thanks alot man


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Most orchard owners would be happy to have you hunt rabbits .They usually have huge brush piles also .


----------



## hauntsmen (Sep 5, 2021)

Thirty pointer said:


> Most orchard owners would be happy to have you hunt rabbits .They usually have huge brush piles also .


I thought about asking some farmers and orchard owners...I always figured more exp hunters got those places tho. Didnt want to horn in on anyone's common hunting ground. Although I heard not alot of people hunt rabbits anymore. At least for meat and fur like me...mostly as pest control.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

at one time there were a lot of rabbits over here,i shoot on 20 farms but the rabbits are not a bout like they used to be,


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

hauntsmen said:


> lol well that about sums it up. Thanks alot man


Ditto about the orchard owners; also any tree nursury owners.
It is often easier to get permission to hunt most private property after deer seasons are over.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Another possibility is looking into area Christmas tree farms then seeking permission. Of course the best time to hunt these areas is after Christmas. It will limit any liability to the owners and still allow pest control. Of course getting permission is the first on the list, second is boot leather seeing if they have an abundance of rabbit and or habitat to induce or intise them.

Best of luck and hope you enjoy the time outdoors.


----------



## hauntsmen (Sep 5, 2021)

Hunters Edge said:


> Another possibility is looking into area Christmas tree farms then seeking permission. Of course the best time to hunt these areas is after Christmas. It will limit any liability to the owners and still allow pest control. Of course getting permission is the first on the list, second is boot leather seeing if they have an abundance of rabbit and or habitat to induce or intise them.
> 
> Best of luck and hope you enjoy the time outdoors.


I always heard to hunt rabbit right after first frosting on ground. Should I wait till later? I know rabbit season starts in September. I wanted to hit it as early as I can,but I can wait till optimal time if need be.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Best way to find out if any rabbits is to check after a nice fresh 2" snowfall.

Rabbits love that pulp left over after those orchards make cider. Clear orchards, ie no weeds, brush are poor places to hunt rabbits, brush piles good if you can shake em a little. Better if you have 3 guys, one shaker and 2 shooters.

If you can head up N check the cedar swamps after snows,,there you may find snowshoe rabbits--bigger, tougher but good. By Christmas they will be WHITE and on a brown background, wow. There dont seem to be the rabbits up here that there used to be. Others noted that in the cottontail country?? Predators, hawks, owls?? all probably take a few.
In the 'city' feral or neighbor cats will clean em out. Many neighbors boot the cat out every eve at dark to harveat w/out license. They also love the kids/grandkids sand boxes for litter boxes.


----------



## hauntsmen (Sep 5, 2021)

22 Chuck said:


> Best way to find out if any rabbits is to check after a nice fresh 2" snowfall.
> 
> Rabbits love that pulp left over after those orchards make cider. Clear orchards, ie no weeds, brush are poor places to hunt rabbits, brush piles good if you can shake em a little. Better if you have 3 guys, one shaker and 2 shooters.
> 
> ...


funny because that a bit opposite from where I am. My downtown is pretty populated. On the smaller side but still pretty populated. I walk in the morning and see ALOT of rabbits skittering about.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

hauntsmen said:


> I always heard to hunt rabbit right after first frosting on ground. Should I wait till later? I know rabbit season starts in September. I wanted to hit it as early as I can,but I can wait till optimal time if need be.


You can hunt them anytime if they are in season. Like was posted best is after snowfall which you can see where they are, where they have been. This if you remember the type of terrain and species they are in will help your learning curve to what to look for. The heavy frost is to minimize sick or infected rabbits but not sure if that is a true or myth. Even with heavy frost the older mentors always said to insure it make sure the rabbit would run a sick one wouldn't? The reason for on private property Christmas tree farm I mentioned waiting is to allow land owner piece of mind which than he may allow you to hunt that time of year. Besides a safety reason he can eliminate any altercations with non hunters looking for a Christmas tree if they offer self pick/cutting. The last thing landowners want is drama and anything to waste their any loss time with business or family.

Also with leaves falling, knocked down weeds from snow it is much easier seeing what your hunting with loss of foliage and a brown rabbit on a white background. 

Besides during the early season there is so much other critters to put in the pot. After it snows also helps eliminate the loss of boot leather because it's easy to see if any rabbits are there by the tracks or lack of tracks. IMHO


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

hauntsmen said:


> funny because that a bit opposite from where I am. My downtown is pretty populated. On the smaller side but still pretty populated. I walk in the morning and see ALOT of rabbits skittering about.


I believe you can not hunt them in the city because of many ordinances and also within the safety zone. You need to go through Hunter safety and read the hunting digest. Shooting within a 450' of a occupied structure is illegal and I believe that also encompasses your pellet RIFLE or FIREARM. The only thing I know that was rescinded was the use of bows, even then you cannot trespass even to recover it unless you have permission from landowners. Also like I mentioned many municipalities (city's/townships) has laws against hunting within their boundaries and these you have to check local laws and ordinances, they are not listed individually in the hunting digest. I hope this information helps you.

Seeing rabbits in the city is far different than in their normal habitat in the wild.


----------



## hauntsmen (Sep 5, 2021)

Hunters Edge said:


> I believe you can not hunt them in the city because of many ordinances and also within the safety zone. You need to go through Hunter safety and read the hunting digest. Shooting within a 450' of a occupied structure is illegal and I believe that also encompasses your pellet RIFLE or FIREARM. The only thing I know that was rescinded was the use of bows, even then you cannot trespass even to recover it unless you have permission from landowners. Also like I mentioned many municipalities (city's/townships) has laws against hunting within their boundaries and these you have to check local laws and ordinances, they are not listed individually in the hunting digest. I hope this information helps you.
> 
> Seeing rabbits in the city is far different than in their normal habitat in the wild.


oh def no hunting in the town for sure. I was just mentioning I see so many run around where I am. Even in my downtown...although a slingshot idea came to mind to hunt them..but im not good at slingshot lol


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

hauntsmen said:


> Hey I always wanted to get a bit into hunting here in west Michigan. Funny enough I always wanted to try rabbit also...even funnier is that last christmas I got an air rifle as a gift...so yea...almost rabbit season. I would just like some info on where to get them. I dont know any farmers or anyone with land. I dont wanna trespass or get in trouble. I just need to know some spots around maybe Muskegon since I got a friend there or maybe Holton? Im just not sure where to go or legally allowed too.
> 
> 
> Any help would be great on good locations or any advice on rabbit hunting would be great too. Thanks alot.


Welcome to the site. Go read the Small Game forum and you'll get some great tips. Kick some brush piles on state land and you'll get a few.

Good luck!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

hauntsmen said:


> Hey I always wanted to get a bit into hunting here in west Michigan. Funny enough I always wanted to try rabbit also...even funnier is that last christmas I got an air rifle as a gift...so yea...almost rabbit season. I would just like some info on where to get them. I dont know any farmers or anyone with land. I dont wanna trespass or get in trouble. I just need to know some spots around maybe Muskegon since I got a friend there or maybe Holton? Im just not sure where to go or legally allowed too.
> 
> 
> Any help would be great on good locations or any advice on rabbit hunting would be great too. Thanks alot.


Snow on the ground after deer season calms down you can find sign better. And rabbits are more concentrated on food sources.
In spring you've seen where bark is missing off shrubs and saplings along roads...

Start near home seeking permissions. Expand out from there. If you're presentable and calm and emphasize safety and politeness , with respect for properties, you'll get some spots.
Fresh brush piles (think land clearing or forestry type work) The more rare but your area still holds them , over grown fence rows near agriculture. Or along/through fallow fields.

The state game area near you becomes a circus . Or used to. All kinds of guys running dogs for rabbits. (!)
I'm all for it. But never ran my own hounds there.

If you need to , go West or East on your way North. Off the main roads.
Rabbits need cover. Untidy farming or even just homesteads properties that are "overgrown" beat the heck out of tidy ones. Even if we see rabbits in peoples yards. They have places they lay low near those places too.

There are orchards about you. Blueberry fields too. One field near Holton we used to hunt was asparagus.
Cover will be key. Yes rabbits leave cover. But it is important habitat type that combined with food , anchors them to an acre or two.
The edges and dense areas elsewhere around in ag areas beat manicured areas. Brush piles in a fallow field or along a woodline .fencerow ect.. should show lots of sign if they are sturdy enough and can hold snow atop.

Some properties today hold old railroad grades landowners now control. Often with ideal cover each side.
I watch rabbits where I've mowed where I hunt. But they're never very far from cover.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Try some state land that is not over pressured and stay close to the private land, houses and such but still on state land. Rabbits tend to hang out near private property lines.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I just do not like the Fleas until a heavy frost then you may still have them. Snow on the ground is the easiest way to get them, good luck!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

How do I know if my rabbit is safe to eat?

While eviscerating the rabbit, *check the liver for numerous white lesions about the size of a pin head*. If you find these, the rabbit should be discarded and not eaten


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

The thing about after the frost is supposedly about worms, rabbits and snowshoe’s can get a worm that embeds its self into the skin/meat, supposedly the first frost kills most of them, I personally find this hard to believe, if they are wrapped in warm meat/skin Aren't they wrapped in a blanket(so to speak). I have gotten hundreds of hares and cottontails never saw one worm, and also putting them in a freezer after you clean them will kill the worm too, but you have to leave it in there long enuff to freeze all the way thru, and at least several days.


----------

